# Just My MAC Collection



## BadPrincess (Aug 12, 2005)

I started out on MAC with just a little pigment sample, Next thing I knew I was hooked  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Sorry if the pic's are too big I made them smaller but not sure if small enough.


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 12, 2005)

that's a very nice collection girlie!!!!


----------



## juicy love (Aug 12, 2005)

wow nice collection! i love the little container thingy you use to store your pigments. where did you get it?


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Aug 14, 2005)

You have a lovely collection.


----------



## BadPrincess (Aug 14, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *juicy love* 
_wow nice collection! i love the little container thingy you use to store your pigments. where did you get it?_

 
I got them at the Rag Shop (craft store $1.99) I think the craft store sells as a bin for beads for making crafts. The bigger one I found in Walmart, I was really in search of a bin to keep the sample pigments apart.


----------



## juicy love (Aug 14, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BadPrincess* 
_ Quote:

   Originally Posted by *juicy love* 
wow nice collection! i love the little container thingy you use to store your pigments. where did you get it?

 
I got them at the Rag Shop (craft store $1.99) I think the craft store sells as a bin for beads for making crafts. The bigger one I found in Walmart, I was really in search of a bin to keep the sample pigments apart._

 
thanks ;]


----------



## whosheis (Aug 14, 2005)

Oh wow I love your collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 especially how you sepereated your pigments ^^


----------



## xtina420 (Aug 15, 2005)

That is an awesome collection !


----------



## missunderstood (Aug 16, 2005)

Very very nice!! Love the pigments.


----------

